# Flagging images while film strip open?



## frostbytes (Feb 7, 2016)

Is this possible?  I find that when I'm flagging images in LRM I can't have the filmstrip visible.  When I open the filmstrip, I ose the ability to flag images using the swipe up/down motion.

That becomes very inconvenient in situations where there are 2-3 similar images and I just want the best image of the three.  I want to be able to glance at the filmstrip in order to see that there are similar images.


----------



## frostbytes (Feb 8, 2016)

Never mind.  I figured out that if I tap-hold a menu appears and I can specify "enable speed review" while the filmstrip is visible.  Problem solved.

Many thanks to me for my help.


----------

